# 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR



## mikkererajesh (May 12, 2020)

Hi,

I am an Indian citizen based in netherlands. I have a perm Job oppurtunity in Australia. I wanted some clarity on 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR. I have total of 20 years of IT experience and have never worked or lived in AU / NZ. My question is can my employer sponser for me 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR. 

I am told by few people that there is some AU Immigration law which says that employer cannot sponser PR till i complete 3 years living in AU. Is this correct ? 

I am looking for option of 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR without going via 486 Visa and then after 3 years PR route.

Appreciate your help and response on this. 

Regards
Rajesh M


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

mikkererajesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen based in netherlands. I have a perm Job oppurtunity in Australia. I wanted some clarity on 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR. I have total of 20 years of IT experience and have never worked or lived in AU / NZ. My question is can my employer sponser for me 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's possible for your company to sponsor you without the 3 year limit. However, the PR will take a lot of time to be granted and they'd want you to start working asap


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

mikkererajesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen based in netherlands. I have a perm Job oppurtunity in Australia. I wanted some clarity on 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR. I have total of 20 years of IT experience and have never worked or lived in AU / NZ. My question is can my employer sponser for me 186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR.
> 
> ...


186 Direct Entry Employee Sponsored PR has condition where you need to have 3 years relevant experience on the ANAZCO code you are being nominated for . 

I was on shore just for 1 year and my employer sponsored 186 Direct Entry . Applied for visa on 20March 2020 Medicals on 28th March 2020 got my visa grant on 30th April 2020.


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

Eligibility criteria link:

immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/employer-nomination-scheme-186/direct-entry-stream#Eligibility

3 years working with employer in AU condition only applies to 186 TRT stream . 186 Direct Entry stream just needs you to have positive skills assessment for ANZACO code you are being nominated for and meet english language requirement that is Competent English


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi Abhishek,

Do you need 3 years after assessment by ACS for 186 direct stream?


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

ultraquantum said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Do you need 3 years after assessment by ACS for 186 direct stream?


No you don't need 3 years after assessment by ACS you will need total 3 years of experience in your nominated ANZSCO code and a positive skills assessment for your ANZSCO code.

I had 2 years experience after all the deduction in ACS skill assessment.


----------



## inflicted.sins (Apr 16, 2019)

You need to have 3 years of relevant experience on the ANZSCO code you are being nominated for. No need to have experience in Australia. 

@ultraquantum You have to assess your degree to match the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

abhishek.padadale said:


> No you don't need 3 years after assessment by ACS you will need total 3 years of experience in your nominated ANZSCO code and a positive skills assessment for your ANZSCO code.
> 
> I had 2 years experience after all the deduction in ACS skill assessment.



sorry for Jumping in but I am too in the process on attaining my 186 visa and have the below query 


I recently achieved a POSITIVE skills and education result from vetassess for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514). I submitted over 4 years relevant experience but Vetassess have concluded that number of years assessed positively are 2.47 and removed some period of employment due to them stating the below 

: The employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation


I am applying for Employee nominated 186 DE visa, as currently on a TSS 482, but the requirement from IMMI site for 186 nominated states at least 3 years minimum relevant work experience. I have over 17 years work experience in this field, but couldn’t include it on vetassess assessment due to not having payslips from 10 years ago and companies being bought over and not trading as that name anymore so couldn’t supply all necessary information vetassess required. I have my CV and work recommendations from these work places just not enough to fulfill vestassess strict document requirement to credit it.

My result is POSITIVE but being given 2.47 years relevant experience by Vetassess does this mean I cant apply for 186 DE visa as it doesn’t meet the 3 years minimum or do IMMI take into account your CV and other supporting documentation I have for other work experience.

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

garryheaney said:


> sorry for Jumping in but I am too in the process on attaining my 186 visa and have the below query
> 
> 
> I recently achieved a POSITIVE skills and education result from vetassess for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514). I submitted over 4 years relevant experience but Vetassess have concluded that number of years assessed positively are 2.47 and removed some period of employment due to them stating the below
> ...


Sorry to hear that. But it has to be 3 years in your skill assessment.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Sorry to hear that. But it has to be 3 years in your skill assessment.


So that means I couldn't apply for my 186 DE visa with my company nomination? I would have to wait for another 7 months in my current role before reapplying?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

garryheaney said:


> So that means I couldn't apply for my 186 DE visa with my company nomination? I would have to wait for another 7 months in my current role before reapplying?


You can not apply now because it has high risk for rejections as you don't fulfill the criteria now. 

You can wait for another 7 months and update you skill assessment so you would have 3 years in skilled experience.

Cheers,


----------



## inflicted.sins (Apr 16, 2019)

garryheaney said:


> sorry for Jumping in but I am too in the process on attaining my 186 visa and have the below query
> 
> 
> I recently achieved a POSITIVE skills and education result from vetassess for Biotechnologist (ANZSCO 234514). I submitted over 4 years relevant experience but Vetassess have concluded that number of years assessed positively are 2.47 and removed some period of employment due to them stating the below
> ...



What I can suggest you is - request last payslip with the company you worked for with their stamp of letterhead. 

After that pay tax by yourself and get gov verified tax certificate for that particular company 

Regarding the company's name change: If you can write a letter and reference the name change history from gov website then it should be fine. 

This is what I exactly did because I didn't had payslip nor my tax was paid but I got 5.4 years approval from ACS.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

so just submit a reassessment when I have this information, as it gives me the option to do this on my vetassess account?


----------



## inflicted.sins (Apr 16, 2019)

garryheaney said:


> so just submit a reassessment when I have this information, as it gives me the option to do this on my vetassess account?



Yes


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

inflicted.sins said:


> Yes


Ok thanks...Very stressful

I have managed to go onto the UK HMRC wesbite and print off P60 tax returns for the year I was employed and it states the companies name on the print offs. I have emailed the case officer and the vetassess info email address to see if they will accept this as proof of wages paid.

Thanks


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

inflicted.sins said:


> Yes


I went onto my vetasses account and the only option to resubmit is to change occupation then resubmit and I dont want to do that as Biotechnologist is the code I have been sponsored for with my employer.

Do I get an appeal..what do you suggest I do? I have emailed the CO and vetassess to enquire.


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Hi Abishek,
The visa grant timeljne you have stated, is this including the employer nomination approval process or was this after the approval was already obtained and visa was lodged ?

TIA,
AS


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hi Abishek,
> The visa grant timeljne you have stated, is this including the employer nomination approval process or was this after the approval was already obtained and visa was lodged ?
> 
> TIA,
> AS


Nomination was filed before filing my visa . Your nomination has to be approved that is when you will make the payment for the visa. 
Nomination was applied on 05th March 2020 and was approved on 09th March 2020.
I took sometime to apply for visa after my nomination approval as I had not give PTE in advance .


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks Abhishek! I was always concerned by this. I am currently on a 482 visa and I was thinking I need to wait for 3 years for applying for 186 on the transition stream. I always kept the direct stream out of my reach thinking that I need to have a positive skills assessment + 3 years post the positive skills assessment met date. I am from a non IT engineering background and I will only get a positive skills assessment this July (completion of 6 years on job via RPL) and based on what you said, I think I will be eligible to apply for 186 direct stream since I will have positive skills assessments and more than 6 years of work experience on my ANZSCO code. Thank you very much!


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

inflicted.sins said:


> You need to have 3 years of relevant experience on the ANZSCO code you are being nominated for. No need to have experience in Australia.
> 
> @ultraquantum You have to assess your degree to match the ANZSCO Code.


Thanks for this info inflicted.sins. I will get my ACS done this July when I complete 6 years of experience on my ANZSCO. My engineering degree is non IT and I will only be able to get a positive assessment via RPL route with ACS.

Based on the experience of Abhishek, I think I will be eligible for 186 Direct stream as soon as I get positive skills assessment and I do not think I will have to wait for 3 years post my skills assessment met date as I had initially thought.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultraquantum said:


> Thanks for this info inflicted.sins. I will get my ACS done this July when I complete 6 years of experience on my ANZSCO. My engineering degree is non IT and I will only be able to get a positive assessment via RPL route with ACS.
> 
> Based on the experience of Abhishek, I think I will be eligible for 186 Direct stream as soon as I get positive skills assessment and I do not think I will have to wait for 3 years post my skills assessment met date as I had initially thought.


I do not know what experience Abhishek had, but relevant experience means from the date after which ACS has allowed you to claim points
Experience which has been deducted by ACS towards AQF cannot be used to meet the 3 years experience requirements 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

inflicted.sins said:


> Yes


Hi, can you please tell what is the total time from nomination submission to visa grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Hi, can you please tell what is the total time from nomination submission to visa grant?


All,past experience has no value now
Post corona, it’s a whole new world
July 23rd, DHA May give some clarity on how they intend to proceed 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

NB said:


> All,past experience has no value now
> Post corona, it’s a whole new world
> July 23rd, DHA May give some clarity on how they intend to proceed
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I also suspect that. 
As per DHA, the processing time for 186 is 4-5 months. Is this time just for the visa processing or inclusive of nomination?

Can you give some reference for the July 23rd thing? I would want to read through. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Yeah, I also suspect that.
> As per DHA, the processing time for 186 is 4-5 months. Is this time just for the visa processing or inclusive of nomination?
> 
> Can you give some reference for the July 23rd thing? I would want to read through. Thanks


Google and find out 

Cheers


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

I think it's taking forever in COVID times. I'm waiting for nomination since May7th and no response yet.



sonhcnet said:


> Yeah, I also suspect that.
> As per DHA, the processing time for 186 is 4-5 months. Is this time just for the visa processing or inclusive of nomination?
> 
> Can you give some reference for the July 23rd thing? I would want to read through. Thanks


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi All,

I need an advice for my case. I've an employer who can sponsor and nominate me. I have positive skills assessment but no experience in Australia. 
8 years of offshore experience. Please suggest if I'm eligible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an advice for my case. I've an employer who can sponsor and nominate me. I have positive skills assessment but no experience in Australia.
> 8 years of offshore experience. Please suggest if I'm eligible.


Give your Anzsco code 
Under which visa is your employer ready to sponsor you ?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

ICT support engineer (ACS expiring in 9 months)
186 employer nominated



NB said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> ICT support engineer (ACS expiring in 9 months)
> 186 employer nominated


This ANzsco code is not eligible for 186 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, for the 186 DE, is the two years requirement on contract counted from the nomination/visa lodgement or apprival?

I am on 482 with 2 years 4 months left on contract.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Hi, for the 186 DE, is the two years requirement on contract counted from the nomination/visa lodgement or apprival?
> 
> I am on 482 with 2 years 4 months left on contract.


It’s from the date of grant
But DHA doesn’t take any action even if the employment is terminated or you resign before 2 years as long as there is no fraud involved 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s from the date of grant
> But DHA doesn’t take any action even if the employment is terminated or you resign before 2 years as long as there is no fraud involved
> 
> Cheers


Thanks boss. 

Does it mean if my application is in the queue for more than 4 months from now (2years left on contract by that time), it will possibly be refused?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonhcnet said:


> Thanks boss.
> 
> Does it mean if my application is in the queue for more than 4 months from now (2years left on contract by that time), it will possibly be refused?


They may ask your employer to extend your employment 

Cheers


----------

